
C++ and Java, Which Programming Language – Technology Is the Best? - hoanganhlam
http://compargram.com/technology/c-plus-plus-vs-java
======
godelmachine
It would had been better had you compared them from Web technologies POV as
well.

For ex in web apps Java is the default winner but it would had been worthwhile
to mentioned where C++ is used as well - for ex all quantitative trading firms
use C++ based API's to keep themselves updated with stock exchange.

